# Umfragen



## Blackylein (25. Juni 2005)

Hi!

 Ich hätt auf meiner Website gern eine Umfrage. Bisher hab ich immer mit einer kostenlosen Umfrage von http://www.yougend.org/votehosting/index.html gearbeitet. Damit bin ich aber nicht so ganz zufrieden. Gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten und kann man das Ganze auch selbst mit reinem HTML machen?

 MFG


----------



## Blümchen (25. Juni 2005)

Guten Abend,

ich denke nicht dass du das nur mit HTML machen kannst. Kannst du denn schon ein wenig PHP denn mit dem ist das gar kein Problem. Wenn nicht dann solltest du dir mal folgende Links noch ansehen:

- http://www.schattenbaum.net/php/

- http://www.php.net/

- http://tut.php-q.net/

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Blackylein (25. Juni 2005)

Das Problem ist ja, dass das die Intranet-Page der Schule ist und ich kein PHP zur Verfügung hab.


----------



## Blümchen (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

dann wurde ich dir mal raten, dass du mal suchst, ob man das auch mit einer TextDatei machen kann aber leider kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen, da ich das bis jetzt noch nie gemacht habe. Aber ich denke dir wird hier dann schon geholfen, sollte es mit einer Textdatei gehen.

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Juni 2005)

Ohne eine serverseitige Scriptsprache (PHP, ASP, CGI/Perl) ist so etwas nicht machbar.


----------



## Neok (25. Juni 2005)

Bestimmt mit Javascript machbar, aber die Schul PCs haben das bestimmt nicht, oder?
Ich hab aber kein Plan ob es damit machbar ist.


----------



## Blackylein (25. Juni 2005)

Doch, Java haben wir schon.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juni 2005)

Blackylein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, Java haben wir schon.


Die Rede war von JavaScript. Zwischen Java und JavaScript besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## Blackylein (26. Juni 2005)

Mein Javascript-Menü funktioniert aber sehr gut, also haben wir Javascript.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juni 2005)

Bitte lies nochmal die letzten 3 Posts.

Ich hab ja nicht bezweifelt, dass Dein JavaScript funktioniert, sondern wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass Java und JavaScript zwei verschiedene Dinge sind.


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Juni 2005)

Neok: JavaScript läuft auf dem Client ab, also auf dem Rechner des Besuchers deiner Website. Umfragedaten müssen aber zwangsläufig auf dem Server gespeichert werden. Daraus ergibt sich für mich relativ schnell, dass es nicht möglich ist, eine Umfrage mit JavaScript zu realisieren. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Neok (26. Juni 2005)

@SilentWarrior: Ich weiß schon dass Javascript Clientseitig abläuft, aber hätte ja sein können, dass einer diese Grenze überschritten hat 

@Blackylein: Schätze mal das du deinen Schulleiter davon überzeugen müsstest, PHP (MySQL am besten auch gleich) auf den Server zu knallen. Ich empfehle immer das XAMPP-Paket http://www.apachefriends.org .


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (26. Juni 2005)

Ob die etwas fertig konfiguriertes installieren, zumal ein Webserver schon vorhanden ist, ist fraglich. Und MySQL ist dafür auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Es ist durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, das mit Textdateien zu lösen.


----------



## Blackylein (26. Juni 2005)

@ Sebastian Wramba: Und wie genau soll das mit Textdateien gehen?

 @ Neok: Ich hab schon mit den Administrator/innen der Schule gesprochen und die haben gemeint sie müssen das noch besprechen


----------



## SilentWarrior (26. Juni 2005)

> Und wie genau soll das mit Textdateien gehen?


http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials5549.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juni 2005)

Blackylein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ Neok: Ich hab schon mit den Administrator/innen der Schule gesprochen und die haben gemeint sie müssen das noch besprechen


Was dann wahrscheinlich das eine oder andere Schuljahr dauern wird.


----------



## Blackylein (27. Juni 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was dann wahrscheinlich das eine oder andere Schuljahr dauern wird.


 
 du sagst es


----------

